# Kinda late, sorry. There is a ride for this weekend.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

8th Annual Ann Weatherill Cycling Classic ? Wheatland Wheelers Bicycle Club Sorry folks. If I would have had a bit more warning I would have let you all know about it sooner. In saying that, I am sure you all knew about it anyway. I wish I could go but alas I have to work like a good little slave. I do have a friend riding in it saturday. Then on sunday I may get to ride a short loop with her. 
She claims to be a turtle. She has done a century. ( I on the other hand have not.) We shall see. Depends on the weather and how she feels after doing this ride. Oh and I forgot she is going on a hike sunday morning with an old school mate.


----------

